# Gleitkomma-Zahlen Darstellung



## ossa (3. Jan 2012)

Hi Leute
ich muss diese Aufgabe machen:

Ein Computer stelle Gleitkomma-Zahlen wie folg dar:
(Vorzeichen, Mantisse, Exponent)
mit Vorzeichen (der Mantisse): 1 Bit; Mantisse: 10 Bits (ohne Vorzeichen), Vorzeichen/Betrags-
Darstellung, normalisiert; Exponent: 5 Bits, Zweier-Komplement, Basis 8.
Geben Sie die interne Darstellung folgender Dezimalzahlen in hexadezimaler Notation an:
(a) +12, 25 (b) -0, 55 (c) -0, 001 (d) 0, 0
-------------------------------------------------------------

ich habe die Aufgabe gelöst, ich zweifle aber an meiner Lösung.;(
Könnte mir vielleicht Jemand helfen und sagen ob sie richtig ist ??

hier ist meine Lösung für a)
12=1100
0.25=0.01
also 12.25=1100.01 diese Lösung ist nicht normalisiert 
normalisierte Lösung : 1.10001*2 hoch 3
also:
Vorzeichen = 0
Mantisse (10 bits)=0000010001
exponent (basis 8, 5 bits)=00003
interne Darstellung in hexadezimal= 00000010001000000000000011=0088003

Ist das richtig??

Danke sehr für ihre Hilfe.


----------



## Marco13 (3. Jan 2012)

Die "Basis 8" beim Exponenten bedeutet nicht, dass das nicht binär dargestellt wird, sondern dass 0 dort nicht 0 bedeutet - das bezieht sich wohl auf das, was eigentlich "Bias" (z.B. auf IEEE 754 ? Wikipedia ). Zum Überprüfen kann man sowas wie IEEE-754 Analysis verwenden.


----------



## ossa (3. Jan 2012)

das heisst, dass der Biaswert  hier 127 ist??? 
danke sehr


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jan 2012)

nein
(wenn du keine Begründungen für deine kühnen Annahmen schreibst, dann andere auch nicht  
und frage jetzt nicht so lange, bis ein 'ja' rauskommt)

-------

übrigens wäre 
00000010001000000000000011
nie 0088003,
nach welchen Regeln auch immer umgewandelt


----------



## ossa (3. Jan 2012)

wenn du nichts zu sagen hast, das weiterhilft, dann erspar mir deine Kommentare.


----------



## Marco13 (3. Jan 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> nein
> übrigens wäre
> 00000010001000000000000011
> nie 0088003,
> nach welchen Regeln auch immer umgewandelt



Doch. Von rechts nach links. Macht bei 26 bit nicht viel Sinn, aber das mit dem "nach welchen Regeln auch immer" war falsch :bae:

Und... der Biaswert IST doch 127?! (Bin da auch ein bißchen raus...  )


----------



## ossa (3. Jan 2012)

Die Formel sollte so sein:
zum Beispiel: Mit 8 bits, der maximal darstellbare Wert ist 255.
bias= 255/2 = 127.5. Man nimmt 127.

in der Aufgabe ist mein Exponent mit 5 bits darzustellen.
mit 5 bits ist der maximal darstellbare exponent 11111 dh 31 basis 10.

d.h bias=15 (31/2). 
d.h exponent 3 unbiased= 18 biased (15 +3)

das ist das erste Mal dass, ich davon höre. Das wurde auch nicht in den Vorlesungsfolien erwähnt

Ein Beispiel habe ich hier gefunden,  Floating Point Representation: Biased Exponent : Example - YouTube

Danke nochmal für ihre Antworten.


----------

